

Ask HN: Finding work in another country as Junior Developer - Yaziyumaru

Hey HN, I&#x27;m a Junior Developer about to finish my BSc and for various reasons I&#x27;m looking to find work in a foreign area.<p>I&#x27;m a Canadian citizen and I am looking towards either working in Germany or California.<p>I&#x27;m fully willing to relocate and I&#x27;m primarily looking for positions in Web Development.<p>I was wondering what sort of hurdles and steps I might need to take in order to achieve this goal beyond simply bolstering my resume. What are the best channels&#x2F;means of finding companies willing to hire international employees.<p>I realize this might be an unrealistic goal and I would appreciate peoples perspective on that as well. I could just work in Toronto but I would like to take the opportunity to travel somewhere new and challenging to work while I&#x27;m young. Ideally I&#x27;d be working in an area where the tech culture is booming.
======
mtmail
For Berlin have a look at [http://itsinberlin.com/jobs-in-berlin-
startups/](http://itsinberlin.com/jobs-in-berlin-startups/) and
[http://venturevillage.eu/](http://venturevillage.eu/).

You might want to stay away from Praktikum (internship). Those are paid, but
for a
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_%28European_Union%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_%28European_Union%29)
it's better to have a full-time job.

Go for it. In central Berlin it's more likely to be approached in English than
German already. The startup scene is quite international.

~~~
Yaziyumaru
Great, these are exactly what I was looking for. Thanks

